# Getting even with the groundhog



## tardissmoker (Feb 14, 2017)

groundhog.jpg



__ tardissmoker
__ Feb 14, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 14, 2017)

Given that we are a food-based website....













ground-hog-helper1.jpg



__ gr0uch0
__ Feb 14, 2017






Does it really taste like chicken?  Wonder how the pasta will fare in the smoker....


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 14, 2017)

Hahahaha I like it......


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 19, 2017)

Ha!  So much for the groundhog.

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2017)

Man why ruin it just some onions salt and pepper then the smoke works fine.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Like the box though.

Warren


----------

